# RBR is the BEST forum on the internetwebz.



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Screw that up-and-down-like-a-yo-yo spin-me-round-like-a-record bikeforums.net.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I am in complete agreement.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Who is this Phil you speak of? And where might I find him?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

il sogno said:


> Who is this Phil you speak of? And where might I find him?


You'll find Phil over at BF.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I am The Edge said:


> Screw that up-and-down-like-a-yo-yo spin-me-round-like-a-record bikeforums.net.


what are you posting for Post 3k? can't wait!!!!


//Midnight Ridazz tonight, rain be damned. Maybe it'll be Raining Blood...

http://midnightridazz.com/viewStory.php?storyId=521


----------

